# How soon after a miscarriage is it possible to get pregnant again?..X



## Fergie89

Heyy everyone .... i know you are more fertile after a miscarriage ,, how long are you more fertile for?few weeks, few months? if anyone could help please ..thanks :) :dust: ********


----------



## Kittique

I don't know if that is actually that true. I was told by the registrar who discharged me at the hosp that it is actually more likely that the first cycle after your m/c you won't even ovulate at all. Of course you can, but I was advised not to get pregnant before having 1 cycle, as the hormone levels have not had a chance to level out. It's up to you though, if you want to.

I would say the suggestion that you are more fertile is that the womb lining has thickened so is more receptive to the fertilised egg, but I don't know how true that theory really is. It's probably best to wait for 1 period to try again.

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/trying_again.htm - There is some really good info here.
xx


----------



## fish girl

Love to know to..I had a mis last week and have stopped bleeding so am hoping to go straight for it....!!!


----------



## Fergie89

i miscarried on the 5th july ,, and i already feel like im having some symptoms of pregnancy ... iv been feeling tired , peeing more often, heartburn , and the past 2 days iv been getting a sharp pain on the left side just under my hip ,...my HCG went back to normal 2 weeks after the miscarriage , but is that just too soon to be pregnant again?..X


----------



## MrsRoughton

i had mc and got pregnant before my next af. it was 8 weeks till i got my bfp though. infortunately it was ectopic. but shows you can get pregnant very quickly xx


----------



## Fergie89

awww :( sorry to hear that ,, did u get a D&C bfore u fell pregnant again? ..X


----------



## MrsRoughton

i had a natural mc. but remember as soon as your hcgs drop you ovulate so you can get pregnant. what happened to me is very uncommon. but i believe you are more fertile after a mc. after the ectopic my cycle became very long but after ttc again it took me 2 cycles to get pregnant with one tube. so all well. and this little girl was meant to be!!!!


----------



## Fergie89

that was the same with me , i also hada natural one , Would i not be due my period then if this was over a month ago i had the miscarriage? Aww im glad everything worked out for you and u have a beautiful little girl :) ..X


----------



## MrsRoughton

it depends with me my hcgs dropped very fast. but in some women it can take longer. 
and it took 8 weeks the last 2 weeks daily poas to get + test. but that could be down to it being ectopic it took so long to show. cause i got a bfn one day and a very dark bfp the day after. which is common with ectopics) 
are you actively ttc now???


----------



## Fergie89

my hcg's took 2 weeks to drop to 0 , i dont really know if this is fast or what , lol..but yep we are actively TTC just now ,, do you think just now would be too early to take a pregnancy test then?..X


----------



## MrsRoughton

i would get some internet cheapies or the poundshop do 3 for a £1. as it can become expensive! i ended up spending a fortune on test had a slight addiction! 
am off to work now but good luck hun will keep and eye out for news ok xxxxx


----------



## Fergie89

god tell me about it lol... i will be doing just that :L Poundland here i come ! .lol... i will let yous know , my result :) x


----------



## XxGemmaXX

I had a MC five weeks ago and I we started trying again after one week after MC.

I have not had AF yet which I don't know whether I am happy about as could be PG or sad as I want my body to go back to "normal" then know where I am.

Three of my friends got PG 4 and six weeks after MC and no AF in between so you can fall PG right after MC

I have brought lots of internet cheapie PG tests :) 

Gem x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Its definately possible to get pregnany very soon after miscarriage, good luck girls and make sure you let us know if you get your BFP's.xx


----------



## XxGemmaXX

I forgot to say I took a test on Monday and had a very faint line but took another one today and BFN so the test from Monday must of been Evap line grrrr:growlmad:

Gem x


----------



## shelly 123

i had a mc on the 11 july and they sais i cud try straight away with out waiting for a full cycle if that helps


----------



## Cabbage

Thanks for asking this question Fergie as I couldn't seem to find any threads which dealt with this. 

I am recovering from a miscarriage at the moment and I am trying to chin up by thinking about when we can try again. 

I feel it's best to wait until after my first period at least as I feel like it is important for the womb to rid itself of any remnants of the miscarriage. There is probably no substance to this, it's probably just all in my head!

I don't think I would have the patience to wait three months as is recommended... I am over 35 and time is of the essence! Although today I read in the newspaper that waiting three months is unnecessary:

https://www.nhs.uk/news/2010/08August/Pages/conceiving-baby-after-miscarriage.aspx

It's so hard to know...


----------



## rachyh1990

if this help i had a mc on 6may 2009, three weeks exactly later i took another test and found out i was Pregnant again, when i had my scan it was shown that i got pregnant round about the 7th may!! i now have a happy and healthy 5 and a half monrth old, also the other weird thing was i hadnt had sex since the 3rd may, so the spermys where 4 days old!! lol miracle baby :d xxx


----------



## Fergie89

sorry to hear of all your losses :hugs: to everyone .... x

yeah they said 3 to me , but i was told by the nurse who was doing my blood work , they only say this so that ur lining gets a chance to build up properly , but i dont really see the need to wait if it was early on , & also if we gt preggers b4 AF it would be hard for them to tell how far on we were ... i had my miscarriage the start or July , and started tryin agin one week after it ... and have heard a lot of ppl falling pregnant so quick after a MC because there body is still in "pregnancy Mode" Fingers crossed My AF doesnt show! :dust: to everyone!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Fergie89

rachyh1990 said:


> if this help i had a mc on 6may 2009, three weeks exactly later i took another test and found out i was Pregnant again, when i had my scan it was shown that i got pregnant round about the 7th may!! i now have a happy and healthy 5 and a half monrth old, also the other weird thing was i hadnt had sex since the 3rd may, so the spermys where 4 days old!! lol miracle baby :d xxx


OMG! i love hearing stories like this! it gives me soooooooo much hope! did u have a natural MC or did u have a D&C if u dnt mind me asking ..X


----------



## Fergie89

XxGemmaXX said:


> I had a MC five weeks ago and I we started trying again after one week after MC.
> 
> I have not had AF yet which I don't know whether I am happy about as could be PG or sad as I want my body to go back to "normal" then know where I am.
> 
> Three of my friends got PG 4 and six weeks after MC and no AF in between so you can fall PG right after MC
> 
> I have brought lots of internet cheapie PG tests :)
> 
> Gem x

i hope im as quick as this! or even better hopefully i am already! lol..xoxoxoxo


----------



## rachyh1990

it was a natural MC, i was about 7.5 weeks along. i hope you get your sticky bean soon my dear, keep in touch xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

wondering how you have been getting on Fergie89???


----------



## Fergie89

MrsRoughton said:


> wondering how you have been getting on Fergie89???

heyy :) i took a PT yesterday and was BFN! :( still no sign of AF .... My heartburn is getting worse also ... it is really annoying me , because on one hand i dont want my AF to come because then i know im preg , and on the other i DO want them to come because then i know its a new cycle altogether ... dont know if this was too early to take a test or not but lol.... :dust: xoxoxoxx


----------



## XxGemmaXX

I am the same no AF no BFP so annoying as I want one or the other.

I took a test Monday and had a faint line but took a test yesterday was BFN :shrug:

I will test again around Wed 

Gem x
:dust:


----------



## Fergie89

XxGemmaXX said:


> I am the same no AF no BFP so annoying as I want one or the other.
> 
> I took a test Monday and had a faint line but took a test yesterday was BFN :shrug:
> 
> I will test again around Wed
> 
> Gem x
> :dust:


awww :( Its the worst feeling ever! ... Do you think it was maybe picking up the HCG from before ? it says on the test i took , as early as so many day s (not sure lol ) before ur missed period , but this is whats confusing me , i dont know when its due because of the miscarriage last month :( :dust: :dust: xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## XxGemmaXX

No not from last time as I tested three times after MC and last two were negative and had bloods sone and went down to <5 after a weeks a half after MC.

Yep I know what you mean I am going through the same thing sooo annoying 

Gem x


----------



## Fergie89

aww i see :) mines took a little bit longer ,, think it was 2 weeks or something mines took to go <5 ... Do you use that fertility friend? everyones saying its easy to use ,, i do not have a clue! lol..xoxox


----------



## Fergie89

Mra Roughton...did u get ur BFP! i just noticed that wee bit under ur name :D Congratssssssssssssssssss!!! :D:D:D:D:D xxxx


----------



## XxGemmaXX

No I do not use fertility friend but I know a few people that do. 

I will testing this week as still no AF and will be six weeks since MC this Thus

Gem x


----------



## XxGemmaXX

OMG so I came away from here and thought I can not wait and I have so PG tests in the house so....I just tested and and got faint line so tested again and another faint line again...I am hoping it is what I think it is [-o&lt;

Gem x


----------



## Fergie89

OMG!!! :D:D:D fingers crossed for u ... Looks promising tho!!! let me know how u get on :D:D ..x


----------



## XxGemmaXX

Tested again and BFP :) 

Wow I am in shock lol and will not relax until 12 weeks and I see beany wriggling on screen 

Gem x


----------



## Fergie89

AWWWWW :D:D:D:D congrats!! 

try not to worry too much tho :) put ur feet up and just relaxxxxx :D ..X


----------



## svetayasofiya

YAYAYAY congrats!!! xo


----------



## Wobbles

I've moved this to 'Pregnancy After A Loss' we also have 'TTC After A Loss' - either would have been more appropriate to post this thread.

:)


----------



## rainbows_x

I had a miscarriage in September '09, became pregnant in November '09.
Good luck hun x


----------



## Fergie89

i hope im PG quick as! :D... My temps seem to be a bit weird so im hoping they stay up with no AF! xxoxo


----------



## fifemum85

Hi hun, yes you're more fertile after mc. I had mc 25th June and hormones dropped v quickly. We BDd for 2 weeks and I think I ovd around the 14th. Had 2 day implantation spotting 25th July and my bfp 28th! SO yes, you can get pregnant straight away.
The only down side is you and your doc will have no LMP to go by so try work out when you have OVd it will help. You basically know nothing until you get ur scan and heartbeat lol!
Good luck! Hope you get your :bfp: soon! :dust:


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm another good news story ! I had a natural mc between 5-6 weeks in April 2010. 4 weeks and 4 days later, i got a bfp and I'm now 15 weeks pregnant.

Good luck !


----------



## mommydelux

Hi

I miscarried April 29, 2010 @ 5-6 weeks along and then got another BFP May 30, 2010 - 4 weeks 3 days later. I am now 14 weeks 3 days long!


----------



## haze

im had a mmc in june with d&c and im about 5 weeks pregnant now so i got pregnant without having a period inbetween. x


----------



## 87lianne

I had a mc at 13 weeks in april i thought i was nearly 16 weeks but couldnt pick up a heartbeat when i seen the midwife i had to have a D&C. I think i had what was a normal period in between but fell pregnant very quickly on May 14th It could be possible for you to be feeling symptoms of pregnancy because i felt my symptoms this time round before i was even due a period. Good luck x


----------



## Fergie89

congrats to every1!! 

when yous had ur MC , how long did it take for ur AF to come? ( if it came ) 

mines still hasnt and im hoping im BFP!!! my MC was nearly 6 weeks ago xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## KatyKat

I miscarried in November and conceived again in December. Had another miscarriage in Feb and conceived again in March - am now almost 21 weeks along. :happydance::happydance:

After each mc I had a bleed and then conceived again straightaway the next month, so I definitely think you're more fertile in the early stages after a mc! :thumbup:


----------



## Fergie89

awww :D congrats :) 

did any of yous take BBT ? ..x


----------



## hmu04146

Hey chick, I had a D&C and caught with my baby boy a week and 3 days later, I got a scan straight away as the doctor thought it was still hormones left over from my first baby but it wasnt and hes now a kicking healthy bump. My best friend unfortunetly had a d&c a week before me and she has just found out she is pregnant a week ago, her periods took a while longer to return. Just take each day as it comes and try not to panic too much I honestly believe we concieved because I was convinced we couldnt at that time I was more relaxed xxx


----------



## Fergie89

hmu04146 said:


> Hey chick, I had a D&C and caught with my baby boy a week and 3 days later, I got a scan straight away as the doctor thought it was still hormones left over from my first baby but it wasnt and hes now a kicking healthy bump. My best friend unfortunetly had a d&c a week before me and she has just found out she is pregnant a week ago, her periods took a while longer to return. Just take each day as it comes and try not to panic too much I honestly believe we concieved because I was convinced we couldnt at that time I was more relaxed xxx

awwww :D:D glad everything worked out for you :) gives me so much hope :) ... if iv nt gt mt periods by next week im defo taking another PT fingers crossed !!! xoxoxox


----------



## DanaBump

i am currently 4 wks and my m/c started on june 27 so REALLY soon. you're VERY fertile and i'm proof!

good luck all!


----------



## Fergie89

DanaBump said:


> i am currently 4 wks and my m/c started on june 27 so REALLY soon. you're VERY fertile and i'm proof!
> 
> good luck all!

awww :D:D:D

so i take it u fell pregnant before ur period ? im hoping mines not here by next week , then i'll take another test :D..X


----------



## fifemum85

HI Fergie, in my case period didnt show. Had some symptoms of preg around a week after ov. The doc said wait 4-6weeks for :af: and expect it to be v heavy. Going by my usual 28 days cycle (dated from first bleed of complete m/c) I was 4 days late, had 2 days of spotting brown and got :bfp: 2 days later :)
Good luck hun! Baby dust and Sticky Glue your way! :D x :dust:


----------



## Fergie89

i hope i follow suit!! lol...tonight im feeling really emotional over nothing! and my boobs although not sore look massive! lol

really hoping its what i think it is :D:D:D xoxoxoxox


----------



## Leighann89

Hi sorry to butt in to your thread as im not TTC.
In December i went to my 12 week scan to discover my baby had died. I had a D&C.
By March i was pregnant again. It did take me around 8 weeks to even get my first period after the operation so you could say i got pregnant nearly straight away!
Sorry about your loss and good luck
x


----------



## Ang3l

Im really sorry about your miscarriage. I know its an awful thing to go through as I had one back in January when I was just over 7 weeks. I was devastated but now I am pregnant again so hopefully this time will be alright.

I think you can pregnant again very soon after a miscarriage but as for how soon, im really not sure im afraid. I was told to wait 3 to 6 months before trying again though to give time to heal.


----------



## fifemum85

SOunds like good signs so far Fergie. Will keep my fingers crossed for you! Forgot to say, best not to track ur BBT after mc. I did and was an emotional wreck because it was all over the place. Even charting CM and CP is a nightmare. Avoid the stress and just rely on your gut instinct and tests :) x


----------



## Fergie89

i really do have a gut feeling tbh ... so much so i feel sick to my stomach with it lol... that temping thing is a pest , i agree , have a look at mine :L looks like ben nevis! haha xoxox


----------



## fifemum85

Lol So I see, well you dont need the stress. Mine looked all over the place but I just started the charting after the MC so had nothing to compare to. The Cm was crazy too, the forums were saying 1 thing and another was happening lol! You know your body better than anyone so trust it :) In my case first signs were bloating, skin breakouts and veins popping up all over. my bbs looked like a roadmap! The nausea etc later followed. Good luck, hope you get your :bfp: soon! xx


----------



## Fergie89

i have never charted before only after the miscarriage :) i had the veins on my boobs with my daughter and the MC too lol ..although they are bigger than normal just now ,they havent any veins ... and my skin is terrible, the spots :O :( lol... really hoping i do get my BFP!! :D:D:D:D xoxoxoxox


----------



## Fergie89

what do yous think? xoxox
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1008.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## britt1986

I was told after one period I could start trying again. I had a natural MC and everything came out on it's own. No d&c required.


----------



## MrsBoudica

feel pregnant 3 weeks after our loss. completely terrified though, haven't been able to enjoy pregnancyat all as terrified i'll lose another.


----------



## Benim

At that time i'm pregnant 6 weeks and it ectopic. October 4,2010 I had surgery and October 24 I bought pregnancy test to check it show i'm pregnant. Then I did another test this time used clear blue digital it said pregnant 1-2 week. I just want to know if this is the new pregnant or it still have something leave over from last time. I walk in to the clinic the did my urine test and it said i'm not pregnant. Dr. or me to blood test just wait for my resource.

Is it prosible I have a new pregnant ?

Why at the clinic it said not pregnant ?


----------



## Vickieh1981

At only 20 days after the surgery it certainly can be left over hormones.

They say you can't ovulate anything earlier than 12 days after losing a baby so that would make you only 8dpo at most.

I'd say its unlikely its a new pregnancy but not impossible. xx


----------



## Kittique

I had positives for almost a month, so i wouldn't get your hopes up i'm afraid :( i'm sorry to say that.
It isn't impossible, yet it's not very likely. Good luck you xx


----------



## Benim

Thank you Kittique. I have appointment with the Dr. this Friday.
Hopefully can get my blood test result and will think about another baby again.
I'm scare about if I get ectopic again.


----------



## Khadijah-x

awww read this whole post! congratz to the positives and fingers crossed for the hoping for ones! I only had d&c today and thinking about trying again soon as i recovered but will wait until start of december i think

baby dust to us allllllllllllllllllllllllllll xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

